# job counselling



## Arcy

Buna seara!

Traduc un cod etic al angajatului si mi-ar fi de mare folos sa gasesc termenul specific din limba romana, va rog. Cum ar fi mai bine? Consiliere a postului?

Va multumesc anticipat.


----------



## Trisia

Bună seara. 

Mi-e teamă că nu știu sigur ce înseamnă "job counselling," în contextul unui cod deontologic.  Se poate o propoziție, ceva?

Mulțumesc.


----------



## Arcy

Multumesc frumos pentru bunavointa. Contextul este un cod etic al angajatului si in cele din urma cred ca merge foarte bine: consiliere profesionala, consiliere in cariera si am gasit si orientare laborala. Voi alege cred binecunoscutul termen consiliere profesionala.

Va doresc o seara frumoasa,

Cu bine si multumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Îmi pare bine că ați găsit răspunsul.

Pentru mine este în continuare derutant. Pentru că am auzit de consiliere profesională, dar se referea la acel tip de consiliere pentru găsirea unei slujbe. Nu prea văd ce loc are asta în codul etic/deontologic al angajaților.

De asta am cerut o propoziție. Oricum, mulțumesc că ne-ați spus și nouă.


----------



## Arcy

Multumesc. Acest job counseling se refera in context la un ansamblu de masuri de management echitabil unde angajatii participa si la beneficii, nu numai la crearea lor. In acest context job counseling se refera la mai buna integrare a angajatilor in sistemul intreprinderii. Cam asa.

Imi face placere sa comunic cu wordreference.com!

Cu bine si succes!


----------

